# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A do t'i mbaje premtimet Berisha dhe PD?

## DYDRINAS

Procesit zgjedhor i erdhi fundi dhe PD bashke me aleatet eshte fituese e tyre.
Ishte nje fushate e gjate, dinamike, plot premtime.
Sot eshte data 6 korrik 2005.
Ndoshta duhet pritur gjer sa te mblidhet kuvendi i ri, gjer sa te marre votebesimin qeveria e re per te pare se si do te mbahen premtimet.

*Do te desheroja qe anetaret e forumit te mblidhnin dhe te sillnin te gjitha premtimet e bera nga Berisha dhe PD.*

Po e nisi une me premtimin qe ka te beje me rrugen Durres-Prishtine.

*1.Berisha dhe kandidatet per deputete te PD ne Kukes premtuan se prioriteti kryesor i qeverise se ardhshme do te jete ndertimi i kesaj rruge.*

----------


## PINK

2. Berisha premtoi se do ngreje rrogat .. arsimtareve , doktorave , pensionet .. dhe do Uli taksat ...  :sarkastik:

----------


## ChuChu

Shkon Berisha e thote qe me ka uruar k/ministri grek dhe ambasadorja amerikane per fitoren.  U detyruan greket dhe amerikanet ta pergenjeshtrojne publikisht.  :pa dhembe:  
Ja nga keto procka do degjojme tani. Nejse, kishim nevoje per rotacion, 4 vite keta e 4 vite ata...le te vihen ne gare maskarenjte se kujt i trashet qafa me shpejt.

----------


## KaLajsi

Sigurishte Qe Po  , Vetem Nje Njeri Si  *Berisha*  Di Ta Drejtoje Shqiperin.

----------


## Brari

Berisha  do i mbaje premtimet per te cilat e kan votuar ata qe e votuan.
Psh..  Berisha nuk do lejoje qe nepunesit e Shtetit te behen mafioze 

Berisha nuk do bredhe Dubajeve  ..prandaj e votuan..
Berisha nuk do ngryset e gdhihet mejhaneve e bordellove , nanos sheik hajduti..
Berisha do shkoj ne pun ne ora 7 e do punoje si kali  deri ne mbremje e jo si nano qe ne oren 8 te se henes conte benzin ne oborr te kryeministrise me sirena.. dhe vet hypte chartereve per Rio Dubaj a Selaniqis..
Berisha nuk do bredhe kazinove  si nano e kjo jep mundesine qe paraja e shtetit ti shkoje fotoksin-kandidat-piresave e te shpetoj jet nenash  shqiptare e jo si  i adhuruari i ketire kulshedrave  nanoiste .. Tos Nas Nano .. qe derdhi si lume  gjakun e djersen e popullit per 8 vite rresht neper luks paradizet e botes.. 

Ka shum gjera  Berisha qe i ka ndryshe nga Nano..prandaj e Urreni..

Por  ndodhi nje mrekulli.. Nano nuk mundi ta bej gjithe popullin shpirt-pocaqi  ..ketu deshtoi ai maskara..
doli se Populli ne Shumice adhuron intelektualin e paster si bora e maleve Sali Berishen.. e jo miun e qenefeve te Komitetit qendror te PPSH-se..tos ramiz nanon..

vazhdoni tregoni surranë.. 



..

----------


## Era1

*Programi i PD*  

-Heqje dore nga cdo e drejte padie civile dhe penale ndaj mediave. 

-Kthim dhe kompensim i plote i pronave te komuniteteve fetare. 

-Demshpershplim per te perndjekurit politike. 

-Brenda 6-mujorit te pare, qeveria do te miratoje nje program te vecante afirmativ per shkollimin, strehimin, punesimin e anetareve te pakicave greke, arumune, rome, egjiptiane e slave. 

Emigrantet  

-Do te garantohet e drejta e votimit. 

-Do te hapen qendra kulturore, do te ndihmohen me mesues dhe libra. 

-Do te hapen shkolla verore ne Shqiperi per femijet e emigranteve. 

-Konsullatat dhe ambasadat do te jene te hapura cdo fundjave per plotesimin e kerkesave. 

-Do te punohet per legalizimin dhe bashkimin e familjeve. 

Familja  

-Asnje femije nuk do te braktiset, cdo femije do te kete kujdesin qe meriton. 

-Kujdes i vecante per femijet me paaftesi dhe prinderit e paafte qe rrisin femije. 

-Ndihme per familjet e femijeve qe ju mungon prindi dhe atyre me shume femije, kurse kualifikimi, grante kredi per familjet e reja dhe ato me shume femije. 

Ekonomia  

Privatizimi i plote i ndermarrjeve te medha, duke perdorur edhe letrat me vlere. 

Jo dyfishim, por shumefishimi i investimeve te huaja. 

Zbatimi me rigorozitet i ligjeve te konkurences antimonopol, ligjit te koncensioneve dhe prokurimeve dhe amendimi i tyre. 

Zgjidhje perfundimtare e problemeve te pronesise se tokes, amendim i ligjit aktual per te hequr kufizimet e tij klasore, rikthim kur eshte e mundur, kompensim i plote ne te gjitha rastet e tjera, me para ose me troje turistike, sipas cmimeve te tregut. 

Ulje e taksave dhe thjeshtimin e sistemit fiskal, unifikimi i institucionit te doganave dhe tatimeve. Askush nuk do te paguaje taksa me shume se 1/3 e te ardhurave te tij. Ulje e TVSH per ushqimet, energjine ne masen 70% dhe rreth 25% per te tjerat, uljen e sigurimeve shoqerore ne masen 25%, ulje prej 15% te takses se mbifitimit. 

Thjeshtimi i te gjitha procedurave ligjore, administrative dhe instalimi i praktikes nje ndalim ne nje sportel per regjistrimin e bizneseve. 

Krijimi i zonave te lira dhe parqeve industriale. 

Shumefishim i nivelit aktual te ulte te kreditit dhe funksionim i burses. 

Krijimi i nje mjedisi proeksport, orientimi i kapitaleve te huaja dhe te vendit drejt prodhimit dhe eksportit, aplikimi i stimujve mikroekonomik, zgjerimi i praktikave "dute free" per eksportet, linja krediti te favorshme per eksportet e siguruara, sherbime mbeshtetese per eksportin e vogel dhe te mesem. 

Ndertimi i infrastruktures se rrugeve Durres, Morine, Lushnje, Vlore, shtrirje e internetit dhe telekomunikacionit ne mbare vendin, liberalizim i plote te tregut te tyre. 

Krijimi i databeizit kombetar te informacionit. 

Shkurtim i shpenzimeve administrative dhe rritje e nivelit te investimeve publike. 

Zhvillimi i burimeve njerezore, potencialit intelektual. Krijimi i Komiteteve Kombetare te Burimeve Njerezore. 



Punesimi  

Vendosje e marredhenieve favorizuese per punesimin me punedhenesit privat. 

Caktimi i nje primi qe do t'i paguhet sipermarresit per cdo te punesuar rishtaz. 

Perparesi ne punesim do te kene te rinjte, familjet qe nuk kane njeri ne pune, si dhe ata qe jane prej kohesh pa pune. 

Pergjysmim i takses se biznesit te vogel. 

Kredi me kushte te favorshme dhe lehtesi fiskale shtese per ndermarrjet e prodhimit ne perputhje me numrin e te punesuarve rishtaz. 

Decentralizim i buxhetit, duke rritur kater here, pra nga 6 ne 25% te ardhurat e komuniteteve lokale nepermjet reformes fiskale. 

Zhvillim i shpejte i turizmit, me objektiv dyfishimin e numrit te turisteve brenda tre vjeteve. 

Hapja e tregjeve per prodhuesit shqiptare. 



Pagat dhe pensionet  

Rritje e pagave mesatare dhe dyfishimi i pagave te ulta, derisa diferenca ne paga ne sektorin publik te zbrese 1:5. 

Dyfishim i pensioneve dhe rritjen e tyre mbi minimumin jetik. 



Bujqesia dhe fshati  

Ngritje e infrastruktures ne fshatra dhe zona rurale, furnizimin e tyre me uje, energji elektrike, asfaltimin e kater mije kilometra rruge rurale. 

Sistem kreditimi te leverdisshem ne mbare vendin per fermeret dhe agrobiznesin, nafta me cmimin 40leke/liter per fermeret. 

Nxitje e kulturave me fitim-prurese sipas rajoneve, duke i dhene perparesi perimeve, ullirit, vreshtave. 

Krijimi i qendrave te grumbullimit dhe marketingut te prodhimit bujqesor, grumbullimi me cmim boteror i bimeve te arave. 

Ristrukturimi i plote i sistemit te kullimit dhe vaditjes. 

Ngritja e rrjetit te shkollave bujqesore, subvencionim per farerat, sherbimet veterinare. 

Respektim dhe rinegociim i marreveshjeve te tregetise se lire. 

Barazim i pensioneve te fshatit me ato te qytetit. 

Mbrojtja e tokes nga erozioni, betonimi, pyllezimi masiv. 



Arsimi dhe shkolla  

Dyfishim i buxhetit per arsimin publik. 

Nxitje, inkurajim dhe lehtesira per arsimin privat ne te gjitha nivelet. 

Shtrirje e arsimimit parashkollor ne 80% te femijeve te grupmoshave perkatese. 

Frekuentimi i arsimit te detyruar nga 100% e femijeve te grupeve perkatese. 

Internet dhe anglisht ne cdo klase. 

Dyfishim i numrit te nxenesve ne shkollat e mesme. 

Modernizimi i mesim-dhenies, teksteve, zvogelim ne 25-30 i numrit te nxenesve ne klasa. 

Rritja 50% e rrogave te mesuesve qe dy vitet e para dhe dyfishim i tyre vitin e kater te mandatit qe vjen. 

Hapja e dyerve tetorin qe vjen per te gjithe ata qe duan te ndjekin shkollat e larta. 

Dyfishimi i numrit te studenteve, shpenzimeve per cdo student dhe investimeve per arsimin e larte. 

Nivelim i diplomave dhe zbatim i kerkesave te Kartes se Bolonjes. 

Respektim i plote i autonomise se shkollave te larta, hapja e degeve te reja ne universitete. 

Programe te vecanta per stafet universitare, si ato te 1000 shkencetareve te rinj te talentuar. 



Energjia dhe Uji  

Zvogelimi i humbjeve ne energji. 

Aplikim i depozitimit te perkohshem dhe importi i saj. 

Krijimi i burimeve te reja ne jug dhe veri te vendit. 

Brenda 9 muajve do zhduket sistemi i gjobave afrofe. 

Zero TVSH per energjine elektrike dhe ulje e cmimit te saj. 

Disiplinim per shperdorimin e ujit te pijshem 

Menaxhim eficent dhe ndertim ujesjellesash te rinj. 

Brenda vitit te pare qytetet turistike, nga Saranda ne Velipoje, do te kene uje per 24 ore. 

Ne vitet ne vijim, uje pa nderprerje per te gjitha bashkite e vendit dhe permiresim te rendesishem ne te gjitha komunat. 



Strehimi  

Ristrukturim i Entit te Banesave. 

Vendosje e sistemit te kredive te buta hipotekore te banesave. 

Ndertimi i banesave me tender te hapur nga sektoret private ne trojet publike dhe perqindja qe i takon qeverise vendore, pronare e truallit, t'ju shitet me kredi te buta ose t'ju jepet me qera simbolike qytetareve. 



Shendetesi  

Rritja e cilesise se sherbimit falas, rritja e shpenzimeve dhe investimeve, lufta kunder korrupsionit, parandalimi i semundjeve, mbrojtja e shendetit publik, kontrolli rigoroz i ilaceve, zhvillimi i tregut te sigurimeve te shendetit dhe semundjes, ulja e vdekshmerise foshnjore ne mesataren e vendeve te zhvilluara qe sot eshte 45%, kujdesi per te moshuarit, te gjitha mjekimet falas per pensionistet, bashkepunim me sektorin privat. 



Rendi  

Zero tolerance ndaj krimit te organizuar, trafiqeve kriminale. 

Reforme e Forcave te Rendit dhe institucioneve te zbatimit te ligjit. 

Vendosjen e nje bashkepunimi te ngushte rajonal dhe nderkombetar. 

Vendosjen e nje pakete ligjore antikrim per figurat e krimit te organizuar. 

Krijimi i xhandarmerise. 

Vendosjen e policise ne blloqe dhe lagje ne zonat me kriminalitet te larte. 

Integrimi i policise kufitare ne policine e rendit. 



Drejtesia  

Konsolidimi dhe respektimi i institucioneve kushtetuese, dhe kushtetuetshmerise dhe ndarjes se pushteteve. 

Drejtesi e pavarur, vetekontrolle te pushtetit gjyqesor, zbatim rigoroz te vendimeve te gjykatave, reforma te thella te institucionit te akuzes. 



Qeverisja  

Qeveri e vogel, eficente dhe ne diete te plote. 

Pergjysmimi i shpenzimeve. 



Legalizimi  

Shteti merr persiper kompensimin e pronareve per token e zene nga te shperngulurit ne te gjithe vendin. 

Qytetari i shperngulur paguan nje tager 100-400 mije leke per procesin e legalizimit te banesave dhe per te fituar pronesine mbi token e zene. 

Legalizim i shtesave te pallateve ne qytete, duke percaktuar si tager 4% te cmimit te tyre.

----------


## PINK

Ndryshuar nga Lexuesja_1963 per arsye jasht teme

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Shume prej ketyre premtimeve Berisha i berri dhe ne 1992 , 1996 por nuk mbajti as 1% te tyre . Uroj qe kesaj here te mbaje 10% te premtive dhe ndoshta vertet do te jemi shume me mire pas 4 vjeteve . Uroj por fatkeqsisht nuk besoj . Thjesh disa premtime qe Berisha i ka pasur dhe gjate 92-97 ne program sipas memorjes sime . 


Zgjidhje perfundimtare e problemeve te pronesise se tokes, amendim i ligjit aktual per te hequr kufizimet e tij klasore, rikthim kur eshte e mundur, kompensim i plote ne te gjitha rastet e tjera, me para ose me troje turistike, sipas cmimeve te tregut. 

  Kjo ishte nje nder pikat kryesore ne 92-ishin .............por 5 vjet nuk dhane as rezultatin me te vogel per kthimin e tokes pronarit te ligjshem . 

Ndertimi i infrastruktures se rrugeve Durres, Morine, Lushnje, Vlore, shtrirje e internetit dhe telekomunikacionit ne mbare vendin, liberalizim i plote te tregut te tyre

    Sa km rruge ndertove zoti Berisha per 5vjet  ???????


Zhvillim i shpejte i turizmit, me objektiv dyfishimin e numrit te turisteve brenda tre vjeteve

    Me thuaj nje investim minimal zoti Berisha qe beri qeveria jote per 5 vjet per zhvillimin e turizmit ????? 

Perparesi ne punesim do te kene te rinjte, familjet qe nuk kane njeri ne pune, si dhe ata qe jane prej kohesh pa pune. 

     Perparesi ne pune kishin gjithe militantet e PDs dhe te afermit e tyre , pavaresisht nga aftesia ,kualifikimi apo mosha . A do njeri te behet gjykates ose prokuror ???? duhen vetem 6 muaj . 


Nuk po e zgjas me shume , uroj edhe nje here qe te mbaje te pakten 10% te premtimeve .

----------


## ardi_truss

nje gje dua te pyes une :macoku gri: do behet tani qe fitoi PDja me te gjithe te punesuarit e shtetit ?mos valle do te pushohen dhe ne vend te tyre do vihen te gjithe fisat e farefisat e shokeve te salkes?dhe mos me thoni qe ska per te ndodhur nje gje e tille.do me thoni po edhe nanoja pak a shume kete beri.po,dhe prandaj nuk fitovi zgjedhjet dhe ariti ta urreje i gjithe populli.salken e vune si me te mire tani,apo jo?

----------


## FLORIRI

Burrat e ndershem i mbajn llafet qe japin.Berisha eshte burre i ndershem.
I vetmi politikan qe kam pare te qaj per viktimat e 97...I vetmi qe kerkoi falje per daljen jashte kontrollit gjendjes ne shqiperi.Rremuje e pergatitur nga bandat e Fatos Nanos.
Pra nga ai ke cfare pret....

----------


## BvizioN

Shpresoj qe partite te zene mend nga gabimet e mepareshme te njera tjetres!Perndryshe populli Shqiptar do ngelet duke votuar here njeren e here tjetren.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Shume prej ketyre premtimeve Berisha i berri dhe ne 1992 , 1996 por nuk mbajti as 1% te tyre . Uroj qe kesaj here te mbaje 10% te premtive dhe ndoshta vertet do te jemi shume me mire pas 4 vjeteve . Uroj por fatkeqsisht nuk besoj . Thjesh disa premtime qe Berisha i ka pasur dhe gjate 92-97 ne program sipas memorjes sime . 
> 
> 
> Zgjidhje perfundimtare e problemeve te pronesise se tokes, amendim i ligjit aktual per te hequr kufizimet e tij klasore, rikthim kur eshte e mundur, kompensim i plote ne te gjitha rastet e tjera, me para ose me troje turistike, sipas cmimeve te tregut. 
> 
>   Kjo ishte nje nder pikat kryesore ne 92-ishin .............por 5 vjet nuk dhane as rezultatin me te vogel per kthimin e tokes pronarit te ligjshem . 
> 
> Ndertimi i infrastruktures se rrugeve Durres, Morine, Lushnje, Vlore, shtrirje e internetit dhe telekomunikacionit ne mbare vendin, liberalizim i plote te tregut te tyre
> 
> ...


Taulant,

Nuk eshte e veshtire te besh analiza te se kaluares.
Le te shohim perpara dhe te behemi dhe ne anetaret e forumit opozitare ne kuptimin e plote te fjales.
Ne kemi ndjekur me vemendje fushaten zgjedhore dhe po ashtu kemi parasysh dhe platformen e KOP-it.
Cdo dite e cdo kohe duhet t'i kujtojme pushtetareve te rinj ato qe jane premtuar.
Une personalisht jam perkrahes i PD dhe per kete aresye kam deshire qe te permenden premtimet e bera.
Shqiptaret nuk duhet te zhgenjehen!
Nese humbi PS,nuk humben shqiptaret e per kete aresye Berisha dhe PD kane nje pergjegjesi historike mbi shpatulla.
Le t'ju urojme pune te mbare!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Berisha NË KukËs : FillojmË BetejËn Me Mafien ShtetËrore


Berisha: Rruga Durres-kukes, Prioritet Absolut

----------


## perestae00

jasht teme

----------


## DYDRINAS

jasht teme

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Une nuk jam perkrahes i asnje partie , mejgithese Partine Socialiste e shof si te keqen me te bute per vendin . Me premtime Sala fitoj dhe ne 92-ishin por nuk mbajti as premtimin minimal , rjedhimisht nuk mund ti besoj me asnje programi/premtimi . Euforizmi i disave ketu me tremb , me kujton vitet 90 kur kishim cekun e bardhe dhe po shkonim drejt Evropes por fatkeqsisht dhe faktikisht perfunduam me keq se Etiopia . Me gjith shpirt uroj te mos kemi te nejtin fat dhe suksese PD-se , per mua mjafton  te ece Shqiperia perpara pak rendesi ka kush e udheheq.

----------


## GrifshA_

Une besoj se asnje nga premtimet nuk do mbahet....jane ne fund te fundit premtimet e radhes per te marre vota! Pra perralla per te bindur te shkretet votues! ASGJE ME TEPER!

----------


## dardajan

Ne  te  gjith boten  gjate  fushatave  elektorale  behen shum  premtime  por  jo  te  gjitha  mbahen, per  arsye  te  ndryshme.

Nje  nga  keto  arsye  eshte  buxheti  i  shtetit  pra  parate  dhe  zakonisht  te  gjith  kur  vijne  thone  se  ai  qe  ishte  para  nesh  ka  lene  arken  bosh  dhe  nuk  bejme  dot  gje  menjehere  etj...

problemi  i  dyte  eshte  se  ne  edhe  po te  kemi  parate  nuk  kemi  gati  projktet keshtu  qe  parate  kalojne  diku  tjeter.

problemi  i trete  eshte  se  ne  nuk  investojme  dhe  nuk  mbajme  premtimet  ne  ato zona  ku  ka  fituar  kundershtari.

Ka  adhe te  tjera  por  nuk  kane  rendesine  e te  parave,  sic  jane  tenderat dhe  me  pas  zhdukja  e  fondeve  falimentimi  i  firmave  qe  do  bejn  punen  etj,...

Megjithate  une  mendoj  se  shum  gjera  do  realizohen  pasi  PD  nuk  eshte  me  ajo  e  92  por  eshte  me  e  pjekur  dhe  me  patriote.

----------


## Dito

*Une dua tju kunderpyes Cila parti politike mbajti premtimet e saj nder vite, sepse na premtuan te gjithe parajsen.*  

Bla bla bla boll kam degjuar dua te shoh pune pune se llafet i bej vete kafeneve.

shikoni si punon ai edi i tiranes dhe te marrin pak shembull politikanet tane, Edi rames i them une njeri qe di te mbaje premtimet.

Dito.

----------


## GrifshA_

> *Une dua tju kunderpyes Cila parti politike mbajti premtimet e saj nder vite, sepse na premtuan te gjithe parajsen.*  
> 
> Bla bla bla boll kam degjuar dua te shoh pune pune se llafet i bej vete kafeneve.
> 
> shikoni si punon ai edi i tiranes dhe te marrin pak shembull politikanet tane, Edi rames i them une njeri qe di te mbaje premtimet.
> 
> Dito.


Fiks fare! Dhe mua sme interesojne fare partite politike..por njerezit dhe individet e vecante qe kane bere dicka qe psh. Tirana te marr serish identitetin e nje kryeqyteti! 

Une!

----------

